# What color is this???



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

These are some of my new spanish pouters, can someone tell me what colors these are. If I paired these two birds together what colors can I expect?


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

This is the Hen


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

This is the cock hes like yellow the pic was with a phone and it was getting dark


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

The same cock again hes got to have like dilute or reduced going on because the feathers look lighter in some areas than in others


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*These pictures are much to dark to realy tell you what color they are. *GEORGE


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

cool color ..how much you got the for?..if you don't mind me asking


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

I sent you a pm blongboy


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

Andalusion and Mealy Bar i would think.


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

so what do you think the babies would look like?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I can't tell if the first one is andalusian, grizzle, or poor stenciling.
The second one doesn't look like it has an ash-red tail. Looks more like a coarse spread brown. Is it just the picture making it look red, or is it really red?


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

It's just the pic he looks like a mustard color and some of his feathers look lighter in some areas then others


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Then I was right. Brown pigeons fade, which is why you are seeing lighter areas. If he is that yellowy looking, then he is probably khaki.


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

The birds are most probably qualmond, an allele of almond, faded etc. It is a common colour modifier found in the Spanish thief breeds.

The first is qualmond and spread blue/black, possibly andalusian. It's difficult to identify the colour of the second bird, but the irregular colour would suggest qualmond. Perhaps you could post another photo of the second bird showing the colour better 

Qualmond is a sex-linked dominant gene; a heterozygous qualmond cock and a non-qualmond hen will breed heterozygous qualmond sons and hemizygous qualmond daughters and non qualmond sons and daughters; qualmond hens, paired to a non-qualmond cock will breed qualmond sons, daughters will be non-qualmond. Heterozygous/hemizygous qualmonds paired together will produce heterozygous qualmond sons and daughters, non-qualmond daughters and a percentage of homozygous qualmond cocks who will be predominantly white, unlike homozygous almond cocks there will be no eye or viability issues. All the offspring from a homozygous qualmond cock and non-qualmond hen will be heterozygous/hemizygous qualmond. A homozygous qualmond cock and a hemizygous qualmond hen will breed 100% qualmond young.


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you for your replys ill try to post better pics soon


----------

